# Pulling on the leash



## resterline (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm getting ready to adopt a GSD from a rescue. I visited her today and took her for a walk. She was found as a stray and has no leash manners. She pretty much tried to drag me while walking her (it doesn't help that I'm a petite 5' tall woman). She started choking because she couldn't breath when I first started walking her. 

What can I do to teach her to not pull while we're walking? 

She is about one and is really smart. So, I think she'll catch on quick. Plus, she was pretty excited when we got there to look at her. She'll probably be a little calmer once she is at our house. When we got her away from the people and other dogs that were there, she did calm down a little. 

Thanks!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Try these!

How to Train a Dog to Heel - Dog Training by K9-1.com - YouTube


----------



## resterline (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks!! I think I'll be watching a lot of YouTube videos in the next few weeks!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

resterline said:


> Thanks!! I think I'll be watching a lot of YouTube videos in the next few weeks!


DO a search for the user kikopup on youtube, her videos are fantastic!


----------



## Joyb0218 (Apr 23, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> DO a search for the user kikopup on youtube, her videos are fantastic!


:thumbup: kikopup - YouTube


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like you got good training advice. In addition I would get a front clip harness because there are some times when you will HAVE to take your dog places before they are fully trained. Like the vet.

There was a stray dog in our neighborhood (APBT?) who we grabbed, put a collar on, and started knocking on doors to find her home. I was shocked at how strong she was! She had no leash manners. I can control my 70 lb GSD, but she was literally pulling me over. Wish I had put a harness on her instead of the flat collar we used.


----------

